# Tear or call sheets



## farra712 (Dec 12, 2006)

Can someone tell me what these are?  I see them as requirements for many of the makeup artist discount programs, and I was told I should have one if I have done weddings or photoshoots, but I thought this was something that was only used in the film and modeling industry.  Can someone tell me how I would get one or where I can find an example of what they even contain or look like?


----------



## MisStarrlight (Dec 12, 2006)

Tear sheets are when your work is published in a magazine.  You bring in the actual page from the magazine.
Call sheets are put out by production companies (mostly) and list everyone involved with the project & all the information you would need to know (title, phone #, call time).

They both prove that you are working professionally in the field & aren't just something you can make up just to get the discount.  (The industry doesn't count weddings as "real" freelance work)


----------



## farra712 (Dec 13, 2006)

Thank you.  This helps but sucks!  So, if one of the photographers I work with calls me and asks me to do makeup for someone who is having professional pictures taken, I would have to have a call sheet to prove that I am a professional, or does this not really count either?  I appreciate your quick and thorough response!  Thanks again!


----------



## lara (Dec 13, 2006)

A small shoot that only has a photographer, an MA and a talent isn't big enough to require a call sheet - they're only used if you're juggling multiple talents or multiple sets, or if the small-shoot photographer is incredibly anal.

For something that small, I'd just request something on letterhead from the photographer confirming that you worked X hours/day for X wage.


----------

